# 2020 Nissan GT-R Will Be a Hybrid with Hypercar Performance, GT-R Expert Predicts



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> <span class="quoteStyle">*The final refresh for the R35-generation 2017 Nissan GT-R was just unveiled, and although it may not look that different to the average passerby, <span class="s1">Matt McCulloh was still more than impressed.*




McCulloh is the co-founder of the North American GT-R Owners Club and helps run the GTRLife Forum. He has owned three GT-Rs and currently drives a 2015 Nissan GT-R NISMO with serial number 1, which is the first GT-R NISMO built for the U.S. His daily driver is a Nissan Juke NISMORS.

He shared a few thoughts with _AutoGuide.com_ on the refreshed GT-R:

</span></span>

<p class="p1"><span class="s1">'It looks very much like a car that exists in 2016 versus the original design in 2007,' he said. 'It’s almost nine model years old now, and they did very specific things to make it more competitive with some of the other trends you’re seeing in the industry. Overall, it’s a sharper, more angular car in general.'</span>

He said Nissan GT-R designer Shiro Nakamura pulled a lot of inspiration from the Concept 2020 Vision Gran Turismo as well as the Proto concept unveiled in 2005. He also noted that although the changes may seem small to an outsider, the result of the refresh is greater than the sum of its parts.

McCulloh has a tight relationship with Nissan executives, so he also has some pretty good insight into what the next-generation R36 model of the 2020 Nissan GT-R will be like.



<p class="p1"><span class="s1">'It will be more of a revolutionary car than an evolutionary car,' he said, adding that he </span><span class="s1">wouldn’t be surprised if the next GT-R is a two-seater.</span>



Read more about the 2020 Nissan GT-R Will Be a Hybrid with Hypercar Performance, GT-R Expert Predicts at AutoGuide.com.


----------

